# Camping Shops



## crizatuk (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi anyone know of any good camping chops in the Marbella area
Camping at Cabopino need a few bits.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

This one is in Estepona: http://www.surcaravaning.es/ not so far away and it's a fairly good shop with a selection of stuff and a guy who speaks English if that helps. I am sure someone will know one nearer to you, Alan.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi crizatuk, there is a camper shop stocking all the usual stuff but its down in estepona , just off the main road at the south end of the town. all the best sean


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

pipped me at the post alan!!


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Chris,
How do you find the camp site your staying at! I have it on my radar for a potential two month overwinter stay.

I found your route of interest on your blog, is it a combination of toll and non toll rodas in France !

Sorry cant help with the other bit i'm afraid.

Regards,
Philip


----------



## crizatuk (Apr 20, 2011)

*Cabopino*

Hi Philip,

The campsite is good in my opinion, the pitches are big and the electric is included in the price no meters and it above 10amp, there are 2 bars on site 2 pools usual games pitches, there are loads of English Dutch and of course zee Germans, i am between two of them, but they are great and they bake me cakes lol its a very friendly site quiet large too, there is a busy road just outside but its not to loud. the site has a lot of trees on it, so you may want to find a pitch with not so many to get sun. Showers toilets are very clean and hot. Staff very friendly too and you get discount for paying in cash. A bus stop 2 mins from the site in both directions, and the beach is 5 mins walk.

The route i took changed from day to day some tolls some A roads.
going over the Pyrenees was good with some stunning views.

I love it here!


----------



## crizatuk (Apr 20, 2011)

*Cabopino*

Hi Philip,

The campsite is good in my opinion, the pitches are big and the electric is included in the price no meters and it above 10amp, there are 2 bars on site 2 pools usual games pitches, there are loads of English Dutch and of course zee Germans, i am between two of them, but they are great and they bake me cakes lol its a very friendly site quiet large too, there is a busy road just outside but its not to loud. the site has a lot of trees on it, so you may want to find a pitch with not so many to get sun. Showers toilets are very clean and hot. Staff very friendly too and you get discount for paying in cash. A bus stop 2 mins from the site in both directions, and the beach is 5 mins walk.

The route i took changed from day to day some tolls some A roads.
going over the Pyrenees was good with some stunning views.

I love it here!


----------



## crizatuk (Apr 20, 2011)

*cabopino*

Is that a stutter lol


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Brilliant Chris, Many kind thanks, now moved up my short list.
How much do you pay for a bottle of beer on site 3 euros?


----------



## crizatuk (Apr 20, 2011)

*Cabopino*

Not sure about beer as i cant drink the Spanish stuff to much gas,
however Magners is 4 euros for a large bottle just over a pint i guess its on par with the UK, Some people go to Morrison's in Gib once every two weeks and stock up, not sure if it makes economic sense, think they top up with fuel too.

Would say the only down side is the nearest supermarket is lidl and supper sol its s good 15 min walk.


----------

